# Rate "The Incredibles"



## The_lurkeR (Nov 6, 2004)

I didn't see this started yet, so giving it a shot...


Saw it tonight, it was fantastic! Great pacing, humor, action, everything.   
The detail of the animation was breathtaking at times... I actually want to see it again, because I think I zoned out a few times just marvelling at the artwork.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 6, 2004)

Great movie! I loved all of the little super heroe jokes. Especially capes!


----------



## cignus_pfaccari (Nov 6, 2004)

It rocked.  Even without the Star Wars trailer attached (which it wasn't with ours...so, if you want to see the SW trailer, don't go to the Regal Cinemas at Gallery Place in DC!), it rocked.

I may have to see it again.

Brad


----------



## WayneLigon (Nov 6, 2004)

Utterly amazing. A very good film; I'm going to go back to see it again in a couple days, at least once more.


----------



## stevelabny (Nov 6, 2004)

This movie is so good that you just wanna punch anyone who says it isnt.

:-D

Absolutely loved the hard-core violence without the G.I. Joe parachutes.

The fights scenes were absolute perfection.

Jason Lee nailed Syndrome.

The set-up at the beginning should be used as blue-print for other movies. 

So how does the Disney/Pixar deal affect sequels? This movies needs a few dozen.


----------



## Dimwhit (Nov 6, 2004)

Great movie, loved it. Fantastic. Go see it.

As for sequels and the Disney/Pixar deal, Disney owns the rights, so any sequel will not be handled by Pixar, and thus likely not worth it. (On a similar note, I have heard Disney is planning a Toy Story 3 without Pixar involvment--don't know if it's true.)

I also didn't get the Star Wars trailer.


----------



## Krug (Nov 6, 2004)

Pretty good, but I noticed the kids in the theater were fidgeting and getting bored with the more 'adult scenes' (



Spoiler



The squabbling between Mr Incredible and Elast Girl


)


----------



## Olorin (Nov 6, 2004)

*Two thumbs and two big toes way up!*

Man, I loved this movie.


----------



## WizarDru (Nov 6, 2004)

That's ElastiGirl, by the way. And I can tell you for certain that my kids weren't bored, not once. They're ready to go back and see it...and quite frankly, so are my wife and I. One of the best superhero movies EVAR, and another triumph for Pixar. It's a great superhero movie, a great family movie and a great Pixar movie, loaded with both comedy and action, and easily accessible to young and old audiences at the same time.

See this movie. *See it NOW.*

Solid 10.

I should also point out that I really liked the fact that ElastiGirl (aka Mrs. Incredible) was shown as an extremely capable superheroine in her own right.  Kicking.


----------



## Krug (Nov 7, 2004)

Oops. Changed. Been reading too much *Powers*.


----------



## Urbanmech (Nov 7, 2004)

A definate 10.  I got a chance to see it two weeks ago and then went again yesterday.  There aren't many movies that I make an effort to see twice on the big screen.  Great action, great comedy, great acting, great visuals, like WizarDru says probably the best superhero movie EVAR.  Get off your butts and go see this one!


----------



## Retro-Rocket (Nov 7, 2004)

Great movie. Just remind me not to put a cape on any of my superhero characters!


----------



## LightPhoenix (Nov 7, 2004)

Definitely a 10.  This is probably the best movie I've seen this year.  I think I'd put this as Pixar's best movie period as well.  Even though I saw it for free (had a free pass from when I saw Hero) I would not have minded paying at all.


----------



## Krieg (Nov 7, 2004)

It was definitely worth the price of admission, if you are a fan of Pixar's films you will not be disapointed.


----------



## Rodrigo Istalindir (Nov 7, 2004)

cignus_pfaccari said:
			
		

> It rocked.  Even without the Star Wars trailer attached (which it wasn't with ours...so, if you want to see the SW trailer, don't go to the Regal Cinemas at Gallery Place in DC!), it rocked.
> 
> I may have to see it again.
> 
> Brad




Dammit. I wish I'd read this before Iwent there tonight.  I wanted to see the movie anyway, but I was looking forward to seeing the trailer and was severely disappoiinted.   The new theaters are nice, though.

Disney is so boned.  It's not enough that Pixar's technological wizardy is second to none, but they keep coming up with extraordinarily clever ideas.  All Disney seems to be able to do anymore is recycle the same old plots.


----------



## Psychotic Dreamer (Nov 7, 2004)

I would honestly put this movie up on the top 5 best superhero flicks.  It had comedy, drama and action.


----------



## Ibram (Nov 7, 2004)

9 out of 10!!!

The movie ROCKED, at times I forgot that it was supposed to be a "kids" movie.


I didnt get to see the Ep3 trailer either, but since I had alreadys seen it online it wasnt a big deal.


----------



## Wolf72 (Nov 7, 2004)

Ibram said:
			
		

> ...
> The movie ROCKED, at times I forgot that it was supposed to be a "kids" movie.
> 
> 
> ...




I gave it a 10, I thought it was the best superhere movie I've ever seen.



Spoiler



yah, definitely not a G movie, there were some grim scenes and innuendos (Gazer's skeleton and the problem with capes).  Mr. Incredible was dark in a few spots (crushing Mirage and throwing his boss through the building).


----------



## DMH (Nov 7, 2004)

Wolf72 said:
			
		

> I gave it a 10, I thought it was the best superhere movie I've ever seen.




Hey, use the spoiler button! Isn't like everyone here has watched it yet.


----------



## Dimwhit (Nov 7, 2004)

What did you all think of the teaser for Cars? I wasn't sold on it, but since Pixar has done nothing but excellent films, I'll give them the benefit of the doubt.

It's the last one with Disney, I believe, so I can't wait to see what else they come up with afterward (not that anything should change--it's not like Disney had anything to do with their films up to now).


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 7, 2004)

Dimwhit said:
			
		

> What did you all think of the teaser for Cars? I wasn't sold on it, but since Pixar has done nothing but excellent films, I'll give them the benefit of the doubt.
> 
> It's the last one with Disney, I believe, so I can't wait to see what else they come up with afterward (not that anything should change--it's not like Disney had anything to do with their films up to now).



 It was too short to really get anything...I'll keep my eyes open for more on it, though.


----------



## Wolf72 (Nov 7, 2004)

DMH said:
			
		

> Hey, use the spoiler button! Isn't like everyone here has watched it yet.




doh!     ... done


----------



## Tarrasque Wrangler (Nov 7, 2004)

I really love these Pixar movies for all the little touches they throw in.  Things like:

 1. The local names.  I heard San Pablo Avenue in there at the beginning (a major street that runs through several adjacent cities in the Bay Area), and the computer map in Mr. Icredible's car in the same scene looked like a map of Emeryville (where the Pixar campus is, natch).  I heard (have to go back and see for myself) that the school logo in the last scene was the Spartans, with a logo similar to San Jose State's, which many Pixar employees went to.

 2. Frozone uses Hai Karate!  What a perfect touch.  Samuel L. Jackson himself seems like the kind of guy who has got a crate of the stuff secreted away somewhere.

 3. The Parr house had that great 50's-hip, Eichler look to it.  Didn't that just look like someplace superheros would live?  Somebody at Pixar had to design that whole thing and it was just flawless.

 4. The chase through the jungle had some bits that were shot-for-shot identical to the ROTJ speeder bike chase.

 Brad Bird just keeps knockin' em out the box.  Let's hope this one does better at the box office than Iron Giant did (which I somehow think it will).


----------



## WanderingMonster (Nov 7, 2004)

Tarrasque Wrangler said:
			
		

> 4. The chase through the jungle had some bits that were shot-for-shot identical to the ROTJ speeder bike chase.



 I saw that and then it popped into my mind that there might be more tributes in the flick.  Anyone else catch anything?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 7, 2004)

WanderingMonster said:
			
		

> I saw that and then it popped into my mind that there might be more tributes in the flick.  Anyone else catch anything?



 The most obvious one was the Cerebro room when Mr. Incredible finds out the details of the evil plan.


----------



## Tarrasque Wrangler (Nov 7, 2004)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> The most obvious one was the Cerebro room when Mr. Incredible finds out the details of the evil plan.



 Isn't Syndrome's fortress supposed to be an homage to Dr. No's?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 7, 2004)

Tarrasque Wrangler said:
			
		

> Isn't Syndrome's fortress supposed to be an homage to Dr. No's?



 Now that you mention it...

Hmm, now I've got another good excuse to see it again!


----------



## WizarDru (Nov 7, 2004)

Tarrasque Wrangler said:
			
		

> Brad Bird just keeps knockin' em out the box. Let's hope this one does better at the box office than Iron Giant did (which I somehow think it will).



 It's done better on it's opening day than Iron Giant did in it's entire run, so I think that's a safe bet.   Current expectation is that it will gross around $80 million this weekend.


----------



## Pseudonym (Nov 8, 2004)

I just got back from seeing it with my fiance.  It was amazing, worth a 10 indeed.  I'm looking forward to owning this on DVD (and hoping for extra bonus footage).

I thought Cars was interesting enough, but I'd need to see more to be sure.  I especially liked the animated short with the sheep.  That was hillarious, and hopefully will set a retro trend of small cartoons before films.

I'll definately go see this again.

Hell, after watching it, I want to play Mutants & MAsterminds now.


----------



## cignus_pfaccari (Nov 8, 2004)

Pseudonym said:
			
		

> Hell, after watching it, I want to play Mutants & MAsterminds now.




I was trying to get one of my friends to join our Aberrant game as a result of seeing it.

You know, the plot sort of reminded me of Kingdom Come, in reference to heroes coming back.  Of course, it's not a 100% match, but it was neat.

Brad


----------



## Jhamin (Nov 8, 2004)

WanderingMonster said:
			
		

> I saw that and then it popped into my mind that there might be more tributes in the flick.  Anyone else catch anything?




There is the obvious one; The whole family was a Fantastic Four Homage.  (Strong/Tough hero, streachy hero, invisible hero w/force fields).  They just replaced the fire guy with a speedster.

At this point, I'm thinking that the Fantastic Four movie is going to end up looking like a ripoff of a homage to them!
I know they are going to have a tough time making a better superhero movie than this.


----------



## Shallown (Nov 8, 2004)

Saw it last night and loved it.

Best part for me was the mom and dad were very capable Parents and Super heroes. I hate it when the dad is a buffoon and mom fixes everything. I liked it that they seemed very realistic and the problems were understandable between them. I could believe they were married and thatthe family was reaL. At least more real than most movie families.

Mr. Incredible was a great super hero and you could tell why he was hero of the year. He was competent and a good guy. His problems with normal life are understandable compared to who he was.

I liked that the kids seemed naturals as well but still acted their age somewhat.

I liked most everything about this movie. The super hero action scenes were better than almost every other super hero action movie.

Elastigirl's use of her powers was impressive as well she was no one trick pony. 

I wonder if budget wise it would be possible to make super hero movies animated versus real world. I think the medium is better suited to it. I mean Siperman and Spidey 2 were the best recreations of a comic so far but would it be just as easy to have done it like the Incredibles.

Later


----------



## WizarDru (Nov 8, 2004)

Jhamin said:
			
		

> At this point, I'm thinking that the Fantastic Four movie is going to end up looking like a ripoff of a homage to them!
> I know they are going to have a tough time making a better superhero movie than this.




The only way they're going to pull off the FF movie is if they learn from this movie and the spiderman and x-men franchises: the movie's core emotional heart is what drives it and makes it compelling.  The successful superhero movies aren't about the powers, they're about the people _with_ the powers.  Mr. Incredible is a super-strong, super-agile hero with limited invulnerability.  Cool, but not unique by any measure.  However, the _character_ of Mr. Incredible is both interesting and unique.

It's been two days, and I _still_ can't get this movie out of my head.  It's that good.


----------



## DMH (Nov 8, 2004)

I also give it a 10. I think that this is the most popular Pixar film for adults simply because it is aimed much more at them than the previous ones.

I wish that the 2 people who gave it a 5 would explain their reasoning.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Nov 8, 2004)

The POLL is not high enough...I would have given it a 100..., but yeah...lets hope for Part 2.

*Mr. Incredible..*

"Yes..?"

*Looks like you are back in business*

"Is everyone okay with that...hummm, honey, is that okay with you?"

[thinking]

'Sure, as long the kids get to school on time...education is very important you know.'

{YEAHHHH!!!}


----------



## Sarigar (Nov 8, 2004)

I can't believe that no one has gone for the obvious.

IT WAS INCREDIBLE!


----------



## Krieg (Nov 8, 2004)

WizarDru said:
			
		

> The successful superhero movies aren't about the powers, they're about the people _with_ the powers.




Which is why The Hulk was so successfull!

...oh wait.


----------



## dogoftheunderworld (Nov 8, 2004)

Definately a '10'.  My son (8) and daughter (5) loved it as well.

In the first scene where Syndrome shows up, my son leans over to me and says "



Spoiler



Look dad, he's wearing a cape!


 "


----------



## Dimwhit (Nov 8, 2004)

And let's not forget that Craig T. Nelson and Holly Hunter were PERFECT choices for the voice work on the parents. As mentioned earlier, Jason Lee was also a perfect choice.

Definitely another home run for Pixar.


----------



## F5 (Nov 8, 2004)

Truth Seeker said:
			
		

> ...lets hope for Part 2.




Sadly, I don't have high hopes for an 'Incredibles 2'.  Disney owns the rights to the characters.  Once Pixar's contract is done, they won't be doing any more Incredibles movies.  Disney may try to churn out sequels without Pixar (in fact, I'd be surprised if they didn't), but we've all seen what Disney's direct-to-video sequels look like, and it ain't pretty...

All the more reason why I NEED TO SEE THIS MOVIE!  NEED!  It's the only one we're gonna GET!  I just hope I get a chance while it's still on the big screen.


----------



## WizarDru (Nov 8, 2004)

Krieg said:
			
		

> Which is why The Hulk was so successfull!
> 
> ...oh wait.




Of course, the Hulk was only a failure in that it wasn't a blockbuster.  It made $132 million, on a budge of $120.  Not a runaway success, but it succeeded.  Compare that to Sinbad (budget $60 million, box office $23) or Treasure Planet (budget: $140 million, box office: $38!).

I've never seen the Hulk though, so I couldn't comment on it's quality...but I do know that it's a slow movie, and it's a not a character study of the Hulk, but of an abused Bruce Banner.  The Hulk isn't given much to do other than be angry, as I understand it...so it's not really about the person with the powers there, strictly speaking.


----------



## driver8 (Nov 8, 2004)

F5 said:
			
		

> Sadly, I don't have high hopes for an 'Incredibles 2'.  Disney owns the rights to the characters.  Once Pixar's contract is done, they won't be doing any more Incredibles movies.  Disney may try to churn out sequels without Pixar (in fact, I'd be surprised if they didn't), but we've all seen what Disney's direct-to-video sequels look like, and it ain't pretty...
> 
> All the more reason why I NEED TO SEE THIS MOVIE!  NEED!  It's the only one we're gonna GET!  I just hope I get a chance while it's still on the big screen.




Plus, the corporate outlook at Pixar seems to be anti sequel for sequels sake. Ive read in Wired that they dont refer to movies as the "franchise" or "product".

It seems that Disney would be committing suicide if they truly let Pixar go (or dont get them back). Disney traditional animation stuff isnt going anywhere in features and whoever gets Pixar gets a license to print money.


----------



## Krieg (Nov 8, 2004)

WizarDru said:
			
		

> Of course, the Hulk was only a failure in that it wasn't a blockbuster.  It made $132 million, on a budge of $120.  Not a runaway success, but it succeeded.  Compare that to Sinbad (budget $60 million, box office $23) or Treasure Planet (budget: $140 million, box office: $38!).
> 
> I've never seen the Hulk though, so I couldn't comment on it's quality...but I do know that it's a slow movie, and it's a not a character study of the Hulk, but of an abused Bruce Banner.  The Hulk isn't given much to do other than be angry, as I understand it...so it's not really about the person with the powers there, strictly speaking.




Geez, just take all the fun out of my smart alec comment why doncha?


----------



## The_lurkeR (Nov 9, 2004)

driver8 said:
			
		

> Plus, the corporate outlook at Pixar seems to be anti sequel for sequels sake. Ive read in Wired that they dont refer to movies as the "franchise" or "product".
> 
> It seems that Disney would be committing suicide if they truly let Pixar go (or dont get them back). Disney traditional animation stuff isnt going anywhere in features and whoever gets Pixar gets a license to print money.





Not to derail this thread entirely, but I thought a amicable deal was reached between Pixar and Disney after their little fight?


----------



## Dimwhit (Nov 9, 2004)

The_lurkeR said:
			
		

> Not to derail this thread entirely, but I thought a amicable deal was reached between Pixar and Disney after their little fight?



 No, I believe the split is a done deal (last I heard). There were even rumors for a brief while of a Pixar/Dreamworks mergers, but nothing came of it. And I think it would be bad for everyone involved.

I think Pixar should just go into the Distribution business. But I'm sure there is more to it than that.


----------



## barsoomcore (Nov 9, 2004)

It's uncanny, the way Pixar manages to get one spectacular commercial success after another -- and they're all GREAT films, to boot.

I can't think of a single other studio that can do EITHER with any sort of regularity -- commercial success or quality movie -- but to be able to do BOTH, without a single misstep, six times in a row -- it's uncanny, is what it is.

I don't think it's any coincidence that Pixar seems like just about the coolest place to work in the whole world. Happy people = productive, hard-working, shining examples of talent and persistence people.


----------



## barsoomcore (Nov 9, 2004)

Oh, and it's pretty certain that Steve Jobs (who runs Pixar) is in the running to take over as CEO of Disney. Yanking the Disney/Pixar deal from current CEO Michael Eisner was a significant contributor to Eisner's current disfavour with Disney shareholders, and he's announced his retirement next year, leaving the CEOship vacant for SOMEBODY to fill.

Even the Economist thinks Jobs is one of the top candidates. At which point, one may assume, a Disney/Pixar deal becomes possible to manage. 

And Jobs has let his distaste for Disney's current "turn out as many cheap sequels as the market can possibly bear" strategy be known publicly on many occasions.

Sometimes I remember that Eisner killed Disney's feature animation department and the desire to commit red-handed murder rises in my brain...


----------



## WizarDru (Nov 9, 2004)

Yeah, that's pretty much it.  Pixar's deal is up...but they haven't agressively sought out other partners.  Disney made a very nice deal earlier this year, and claims it won't come to the table with so sweet a deal again (and the WSJ seemed to agree)...but it sounds like Jobs is mostly interested in helping Eisner out the door, more than getting a super lucrative deal.  If Jobs is actively jonsesing to get in Disney, that would certainly be a factor...but the WSJ doesn't think that terribly likely, unless Eisner falls and falls hard....even with his announced retirement (and replacment).


----------



## takyris (Nov 9, 2004)

(pardon the cut-and-paste from my buddies' messageboard)

Hey guys,

I play Mutants & Masterminds, a superhero RPG based around the system that runs D&D, and I frequent the M&M boards. While I'm there, I hear a lot about folks who want to play "A guy who takes away other people's powers" or a grim, gritty, bloody ghost who eats people up from the inside, and he's the hero. While those are legitimate styles, of course, and far be it from me to judge... I feel like they've lost the essence of what made them fall in love with superheroes in the first place. They're so busy working out their revenge fantasies and being grim and brooding that they forget the joy.

*The Incredibles* does not forget the joy.

Damn, I love this movie. I want this movie to be nominated for Best Picture. It tells a great superhero story, a great midlife crisis story, and a great family coming together story, and it does all three, and never drops the ball. I take Pixar's visual effects for granted, but man, their storytelling ability always surprises me. With League of Extraordinary Gentlemen, I felt like somebody loved the source material but didn't have the resources or ability to do it justice -- and the result was this sometimes cute, often embarrassing, occasionally massively mockable result. With The Incredibles, they had the ability and the resources to do it justice, and they smacked it out of the park.

Without going into spoilers, take a look at the last big weapon Mr. Incredible uses to beat the bad guy in the climax. How perfect is that? The kids will never notice that anything deep is going on, but every adult in the audience is going to get that. Damn, that was awesome. It's been awhile since I heard applause at the end of a movie.

Oh, side note -- one SFGate critique said that Elastigirl was the let-down, because she was initially trying to keep the family dull and non-superheroic, while dad was off superheroing on the side. I was ready for that, but I didn't see it -- and neither did my wife. I think the reviewer profoundly missed the point -- that a woman with three kids and house payments and a husband at work all day is going to have to do what she does, and that to have had her be perfect while Mr. Incredible goes through his mistakes would have done her a disservice. She gets to grow just as much as Mr. Incredible does -- and when she kicks it into high gear, she is awesome to watch. She's not the stereotype of the always-right mom -- she's an actual character, on equal footing with Mr. Incredible. I think the reviewer missed that.

I could blab about the kids, but suffice it to say: also well done. Lots of little touches that showed that while many hands were working on it, everyone was on-board with the message. I don't know if they did a retreat. I don't know how they kept that kind of focus. But damn, they did it, and they did it big. I'm getting the DVD.

Go see it.


----------



## Dimwhit (Nov 9, 2004)

barsoomcore said:
			
		

> Oh, and it's pretty certain that Steve Jobs (who runs Pixar) is in the running to take over as CEO of Disney. Yanking the Disney/Pixar deal from current CEO Michael Eisner was a significant contributor to Eisner's current disfavour with Disney shareholders, and he's announced his retirement next year, leaving the CEOship vacant for SOMEBODY to fill.
> 
> Even the Economist thinks Jobs is one of the top candidates. At which point, one may assume, a Disney/Pixar deal becomes possible to manage.
> 
> ...



 I dunno. I haven't heard this, but I can't imagine it would happen. That would put Jobs as CEO over Disney, Pixar, and Apple Computers. I suppose he could leave Apple for Disney (larger company), but I'd have to see it to believe it.

However, Jobs would be incredible at the helm of Disney. Just look at how quickly he brought Apple back from the brink of disaster. He could do great things at Disney, and tick off plenty of people at the same time.


----------



## threshel (Nov 10, 2004)

An absolute 10.

Animation is the perfect medium for supers, and Pixar used it masterfully.  I was most amazed _after_ I saw it for the first time, when I realized just how much of the movie I had just accepted.  No, "oooh, that set is cool," or "wow, the island is amazingly well done."  I just accepted the things I was seeing as real.

I had to see it again the next day just so I could geek out on the graphics.

My daughter (age 6) went with me the first time, and she loved it.  Dash is her new boyfriend.  

J


----------



## TheAuldGrump (Nov 10, 2004)

*THAT WAS TOTALLY WICKED!!!*

Great movie, I plan to see it again.

And



Spoiler



Edna Mode is the most successful super villain in the movie - fortified base, weapons of mass destruction, *and the heroes even let her finish her monologues!* She has the heros right where she wants them...


----------



## Krug (Nov 13, 2004)

Looks like another #1 movie for Pixar, beating out.. *The Polar Express*, surprise surprise.


----------



## Crothian (Nov 14, 2004)

Very good film, I was pleasently suprised at its creativity and enjoyment.


----------



## shilsen (Nov 14, 2004)

Very, very impressed. This is one of the best superhero movies I've seen, animation or not.


----------



## nobodez (Nov 14, 2004)

*Wow*

Wow, I saw it yesterday, and can't wait to see it again, with less fluids this time. I so wish that Jobs and his RDF come to Disney so that there will be a sequel. That would be great.

Also, an a different kind of Geek-out, I can't believe that Pixar uses Intel processors on their renderings.

Also, I was in the second row during the last half of the movie and the credits, and let me tell you, I could see the pixels.

Also, I loved the effect they did with the credits. (Of course, after HP3, I've stayed to see if they did anything cool with the credits on the movies I've seen)


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Nov 15, 2004)

Saw it yesterday, and have to rate it a 10! The best superhero movie ever as far as I'm concerned. Wow! I'm definitly going to see this again, and it's going to be one of my rare DVD purchases.


----------



## Desdichado (Nov 15, 2004)

The only thing I thought was disappointing was that there wasn't a bloopers reel at the end of the movie.  Making this, I believe, the first Pixar movie not to feature one.


----------



## WayneLigon (Nov 15, 2004)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> The only thing I thought was disappointing was that there wasn't a bloopers reel at the end of the movie. Making this, I believe, the first Pixar movie not to feature one.



DVD Extra, hopefully.... Yeah, I stayed through the entire credits sure that I was going to see something extra


----------



## Welverin (Nov 15, 2004)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> The only thing I thought was disappointing was that there wasn't a bloopers reel at the end of the movie.  Making this, I believe, the first Pixar movie not to feature one.




Nope, there definitely weren't any for Finding Nemo, and they stop doing it because it was over done and they wanted to try something new, which is why Finding Nemo had fish swimming around the credits and The Incredibles has the stylized recreation of scenes in the movie. Even with all that it was something they added in later and wasn't in for the first few weeks of the movies run anyway.


----------



## WizarDru (Nov 15, 2004)

Correct.  In the case of Bug's Life, they had a second cut with different bloopers, as well.  Finding Nemo didn't have any, as Welverin pointed out.

 What I'd really like?  For the DVD releases to have a new Incredibles short, like Monsters, Inc. had "Mikey's New Car."  That would be awesome.


----------



## Desdichado (Nov 15, 2004)

Welverin said:
			
		

> Nope, there definitely weren't any for Finding Nemo, and they stop doing it because it was over done and they wanted to try something new, which is why Finding Nemo had fish swimming around the credits and The Incredibles has the stylized recreation of scenes in the movie. Even with all that it was something they added in later and wasn't in for the first few weeks of the movies run anyway.



Ah, you're right.  Although I'm pretty sure I saw _Finding Nemo_ in the first week, and I saw the fish swimming around.


----------



## ledded (Nov 15, 2004)

Incredible.

Rocked my socks clean off.  Into another state.  My 6 year old son's socks where also blasted into orbit.  My wife almost laughed more at his/my reflected antics than at the movie (things like the both of us, at the same time, going "oh, that is SO COOL!", or just turning to look at each other with those wide-eyed, mouth-making-a-little-"o" looks of wonder)

The Incredibles reminded me of the things that I've always loved the most out of the superhero/super-spy genre's, while still feeling fresh as it supplied quite a few "homages" to them.

Quite simply, they took everything I've ever loved about comics... conflict, personalization/humanization of 'hero' archtypes, self-deprecation, snappy dialogue, cool effects, great gadgets, truly _Evil_ bad guys, you name it; then they did almost every one of these things near-perfectly.  The shots that they took at the genre itself only served to reinforce the storyline and the characters.  Never, ever will *my* supers wear a cape again.

Plus, it had Samuel Jackson in it, and that ain't never a bad thing 

I actually felt a little old-school comics-love renaissance stirring in my jaded heart after the movie.   I'm wanting to do a 1960's traditional supers game so bad now it makes my teeth hurt, and I'm duly inspired to get more work done on my supers story hour.

Pixar has hit another one right out of the park, and even being a big fan of their other work, I believe this one will be a favorite of mine (and my son's) for quite some time.


----------



## ghettognome (Nov 15, 2004)

Jhamin said:
			
		

> There is the obvious one; The whole family was a Fantastic Four Homage.  (Strong/Tough hero, streachy hero, invisible hero w/force fields).  They just replaced the fire guy with a speedster.




Actually the fire guy was included. The baby burst into flame at the end of the movie, followed by some other cool stuff, but still flames were included.

I gave this a 10 as well. I haven't seen such a good animated movie in a long time. If I wasn't so broke I would go see it again. 
I liked the mini animated film at the beginning. What other movie did that? It is at the tip of my tongue but alas, I can't remember. I think it adds a little to the whole movie experience.


----------



## MrFilthyIke (Nov 16, 2004)

A 10, nothing less.  I never knew that a movie could capture me and my wife so well on screen (me being Mr Incredible stuck in a lame desk job and my wife as ElasticGirl).  A great film, a must have for DVD.


----------



## Mean Eyed Cat (Nov 17, 2004)

Great movie.  As somebody already mentioned in this thread, this is probably the best movie I have seen all year.  Can't wait to see it again.


----------



## Welverin (Nov 18, 2004)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Ah, you're right.  Although I'm pretty sure I saw _Finding Nemo_ in the first week, and I saw the fish swimming around.




You did, I was referring specifically to the movies with outtakes with that comment.


----------



## Dimwhit (Nov 18, 2004)

Since I can't find an explanation in this thread about it, I'm assuming the person who gave this movie a '1' was joking? Or maybe thinking '1' was the highest score? Right?


----------



## Piratecat (Nov 19, 2004)

ghettognome said:
			
		

> I liked the mini animated film at the beginning. What other movie did that?




You're probably thinking of _Who Framed Roger Rabbit._

We saw The Incredibles today, and _loved_ it. what a great flick; I can't wait to see it again.


----------



## Chun-tzu (Nov 19, 2004)

Dimwhit said:
			
		

> Since I can't find an explanation in this thread about it, I'm assuming the person who gave this movie a '1' was joking? Or maybe thinking '1' was the highest score? Right?




I think it was Buddy.


----------



## TheAuldGrump (Nov 19, 2004)

Chun-tzu said:
			
		

> I think it was Buddy.






			
				Buddy said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Don't call me that! It's *Syndrome!*




The Auld Grump

*EDIT* Added Spoiler tag. (And before anybody asked me to! )


----------



## Hammerhead (Nov 19, 2004)

I was joking.


----------



## Chun-tzu (Nov 19, 2004)

Wait... so Buddy 



Spoiler



(I mean, _Syndrome_)


 is Hammerhead?!?


----------



## ghettognome (Nov 19, 2004)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> You're probably thinking of _Who Framed Roger Rabbit._
> 
> We saw The Incredibles today, and _loved_ it. what a great flick; I can't wait to see it again.




No, the movie I am thinking of isn't that old. I think it was the animated movie where Mel Gibson played the voice of a Rooster and all the hens were in love with him and he helped them to escape, it was either that or Monster's Inc.
The mini itself had something to do with a bunch of birds sitting on a telephone line. That is as much as I remember, and can't remember for sure which movie it came before.


----------



## WizarDru (Nov 19, 2004)

ghettognome said:
			
		

> No, the movie I am thinking of isn't that old. I think it was the animated movie where Mel Gibson played the voice of a Rooster and all the hens were in love with him and he helped them to escape, it was either that or Monster's Inc.
> The mini itself had something to do with a bunch of birds sitting on a telephone line. That is as much as I remember, and can't remember for sure which movie it came before.



 The movie you are refering to is Chicken Run, from Aardman animations.  It was a claymation movie, not CGI, and had no cartoon before it.  It was from the same team that created Wallace and Gromit. 

 The mini you're referring to was "For the Birds", a Pixar short that won an academy award, and appeared before Finding Nemo, iirc.


----------



## Dimwhit (Nov 19, 2004)

I believe 'For the Birds' is indeed what you're talking about (great short, btw), but it was before Monsters, Inc., not Nemo. I'm about 95% sure on that.


----------



## DMH (Nov 20, 2004)

I think the short before Nemo is the insipid one with the snow globe snowman. That is the only short I don't like from Pixar.


----------



## Starman (Nov 20, 2004)

Holy crap! I just got back from seeing this with my two daughter. This movie floored me. I was expecting it to be good, but it was so much better than that. I am seriously blown away with the awesomeness that is The Incredibles. Easily a 10. I agree with the previous poster that said this should get a Best Picture nom. Definitely that good.

Starman


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 20, 2004)

WanderingMonster said:
			
		

> I saw that and then it popped into my mind that there might be more tributes in the flick.  Anyone else catch anything?



I saw a tribute, but its not really directed to any movie, but to John Ratzenberger who is better known as, Cliff Clavin (Cheers), and Hamm the piggy bank from Toy Story, anyhow as far as I can tell he’s been the only voice that’s been in every Pixar feature movie.


----------



## Krieg (Nov 20, 2004)

+



=


----------



## NTZ (Nov 21, 2004)

I finally got to see The Incredibles today.  A definite 10!  Quite simply one of the best movies I have ever seen.  

I am surprised it took until page four of this thread before seeing a picture of the Heatmiser.

Anyone else think of Otilukes Resilient Sphere?

I am glad it was so good because the movies are so pricey.  The matinee was $6.75 per ticket and I took four of my nieces and nephews.  Gone are the days when I would go see a movie on a whim.

NTZ


----------



## TheAuldGrump (Nov 21, 2004)

Krieg said:
			
		

> +
> 
> 
> 
> =



So you are saying that Syndrome is the love child of Jay Leno and Heat Miser? Yikes!   

The Auld Grump


----------



## Krieg (Nov 21, 2004)

TheAuldGrump said:
			
		

> So you are saying that Syndrome is the love child of Jay Leno and Heat Miser? Yikes!
> 
> The Auld Grump




I shall leave any and all speculation up to the viewer.


----------



## F5 (Nov 22, 2004)

Just saw it last night.  Well, most of it... my wife and I brought our daughter with us, and she's still a little too small to sit through a feature length movie without getting antsy.  So, that means...I'VE GOT TO GO SEE IT AGAIN!  This movie ROCKED!

A couple more trubutes that I picked up on:

The segment in the beginning with Mr Incredible trying to stop the train, while reminiscent of about a billion other sceens in comics history, was a LOT like the train scene in Spiderman 2.



Spoiler



The bones of "Gazer Beam" in the caverns under Syndrome's island


 were obviously supposed to be Cyclops.

There was at least one instance of the "Fastball Special" of x-men fame...ie, the big guy throws the little guy at the bad guy.

...I know I had more, I'm just not thinking of them right now.  Any other takers?


----------



## Severion (Nov 23, 2004)

DMH said:
			
		

> I think the short before Nemo is the insipid one with the snow globe snowman. That is the only short I don't like from Pixar.




That one is one of thier first shorts, i recall seeing it in '90 or '91, but i can't remember what movie it was attached to. (and i really like that one, so far Pixar can do no wrong...)


----------



## Mystery Man (Nov 29, 2004)

stevelabny said:
			
		

> This movie is so good that you just wanna punch anyone who says it isnt.



That would be my wife. 

I loved it. My kids loved it. My sister loved it. My brother in law loved it. My cousin loved it. 

My wife waits until everyone gets into their respective automobiles after the show to comment on the fact that the previews were better than the movie. 

<sigh>

And no I didn't punch her.


----------



## Henry (Nov 29, 2004)

My wife thinks your wife is a meanie. 

Seriously, My wife and I saw it about two weekends ago, and enjoyed the heck out of it. Usually she's not into animated films or superhero films of heroes she didn't grow up with (she likes batman and spider-man and superman, but few others), but she cheered with the audience at the highs, was sympathetic to the lows (she loved Mr. Incredible's 



Spoiler



"I'm not strong enough"


 moment), and just all around got into the characters. She went in apprehensive, but came out a big fan.

My two favorite moments were the scenes with ***



Spoiler



Elastigirl and Edna, and with Elastigirl holding the Winnebago to the rocket:

EDNA: The baby's suit will withstand both high-powered ballistic impact, and temperatures up to 18,000 degress farenheit. I wanted to cover all bases, whatever he will be doing.
ELASTIGIRL: And Just WHAT do you think the baby will be doing?!?!?! 


MR. INCREDIBLE: How ya doin' honey!!!? 
ELASTIGIRL: (screaming back) Do I really have to answer that!?!!?


*** 


Great movie, from the little touches to the broad strokes.


----------



## Barcode (Nov 30, 2004)

Spoiler, but hopefully everyone who is going to see it has seen it by now.


Spoiler



Jack-Jack's powers.  I count four.

1)  Flame On!
2)  Turn into lead or some other really heavy metal
3)  Vibrate
4)  Morph into a demon and kick ass

Rather than figure these for some all-encompassing power, I believe that the creators were piling a ridiculous number of separate powers into him.  Y'know, irony.  He is supposed to be the normal one, but then he is the powery-est one of them all.  He is certainly surpassing a "balanced" number of powers but they are also thematically unrelated.  They are just kind of random and extreme.  Just curious if there are any obvious references there, given my relatively specific comic book experience, I call on the greater knowledge of the community at large.

1)  Human Torch, pretty obvious.
2)  I don't know, who turns into metal?  I saw a post somewhere that proposed Colossus, but Jack-Jack looked less armored and more like solid metal to me.
3)  Speedsters can usually vibrate, but anyone know of a specific vibrate-y hero?
4)  I'm thinking Hellboy as a baby.


----------



## DMH (Nov 30, 2004)

He's a baby. Sometimes they are heavy, sometimes they act like little demons, sometimes they are very hard to handle, and I have no idea what the fire stands for. Dad's big and strong, Mom's flexable, the boy has unlimited energy and the teenager wants to dissapear sometimes (as well as protect herself from others).


----------



## Klaus (Nov 30, 2004)

1) Flame On = Human Torch
2) Turn to Metal = Colossus, Metamorpho
3) Vibrate = Vibe (hispanic JLA member from the Detroit days, killed by an Ivobot)
4) Hellboy or maybe Warcraft's Demon Slayer? 

And I still haven't seen the movie!


----------



## Henry (Nov 30, 2004)

Claudio, hunt this movie.

Stalk this movie.

If it's out, go see it.

If it's not yet out in Rio, camp for it. 

It's up your alley.


----------



## WizarDru (Nov 30, 2004)

Hopefully, we'll take the kids to see it again this week. What a fantastic movie.

 One thing that sticks out for me was when Mr. Impossible and Elastigirl are running from 



Spoiler



Syndrome's Base, to find the kids. Instead of going for the easy "_embarassed husband trying to convince his wife that he's not having an affair_" slapstick, he says one of the best lines in the movie, to me, essentially saying "I don't care how much you want to turn this into an argument, I'm just happy you're alive!" It's an incredibly _*human*_ moment, and he's almost giddy with joy. He thought he'd lost everything that truly mattered to him, and suddenly it's all back...and like the strawberry you have after nearly dying, it's the best tasting strawberry ever, if you will.


 The movie works on so many levels because Bird doesn't go for the cheap laugh or make his characters simple 2-dimensional characters. You care about the Paars and what happens to them. Elastigirl is portrayed as Mr. Incredibles equal, for example, every bit the capables superhero he is. The kids don't spout one-liners and they aren't just macguffins. 

  Claudio, you MUST see this movie, when it comes out there.


----------



## F5 (Nov 30, 2004)

DMH said:
			
		

> ...I have no idea what the fire stands for. ...




He's a baby.  Babies run fevers all the time...

But you're right about his powers' "theme", as it fits in with the rest of the family's powers, they're the traits of an infant, on a superhuman scale.  Babies moods' change all the time, and suddenly, and often without warning.  Jack-jack's power is to manifest the living embodiment of the Temper Tantrum...


----------



## Klaus (Nov 30, 2004)

It opens down here in Bananaland on December 10th, so I still have a few days to wait for it...


----------



## Rel (Dec 11, 2004)

Well, I'm obviously late to the party here but my wife and I saw this movie last weekend and I would place it in the top 10 best movies I've ever seen.  I can't even recall the last time that I sat in a theatre just filled with pure JOY as each scene unfolded.

The only problem I is that I now have a rather severe case of the hotties for Elasti-Mom.  The Holly Hunter southern accent combined with stretching powers make me woozy.

Plus, baby got back.


----------



## Wombat (Dec 11, 2004)

I really, really liked the film.

That being said, I preferred _Monsters, Inc. _ and _Finding Nemo_.  But for me that's like saying I prefer Chunky Monkey to Cherry Garcia -- I would never turn either down!

Overall I gave it a 9, partially just because there was no "pay off" in the credits


----------



## Krug (Dec 11, 2004)

DVD on the way: http://www.disneydatabase.com/movie_dvd.php?movieid=291&dvdid=157


----------



## Welverin (Dec 12, 2004)

Krug said:
			
		

> DVD on the way: http://www.disneydatabase.com/movie_dvd.php?movieid=291&dvdid=157]link




Shocking!

Seriously though, the speed at which it's coming out is surprising. Should be in time for my birthday, too (not that I'll wait that long).


----------



## Plane Sailing (Dec 12, 2004)

My wife doesn't like animations, but she enjoyed Finding Nemo, so she agreed to see the Incredibles... and didn't like it. The problem is that the trailers were very funny, and as a result we were expecting a funny film - when actually it turned out to be a pretty serious film.

I particularly found 



Spoiler



Captain Incredible looking at superhero after superhero who had been murdered by Syndrome as he perfected his killer robot


 a viscerally stunning moment.

I'll not pollute the score by rating it at the moment, I hope to see it again with a more accurate expectation of what the film is (the closest referent I could think of was sorta James Bond in style)

Cheers


----------



## TheAuldGrump (Dec 12, 2004)

This is one of the very few movies that I have seen more than once in the theater.

The last one before this was Silence of the Lambs, and before that Raiders of the Lost Ark.

The Auld Grump


----------

